# My cheap LED moonlight



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

We want pictures. 

(And of course a moonlight for my own tank. )


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Awesome price  

Is one led enough as a moonlight? Most moonlights that I came across actually combine several LEDs.

Let us know how much you want for them, incl shipping, and I think the pm's are going to fill up your inbox in no time...


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll post photos shortly. For my 29 gallon i find one bulb positioned correctly creates the amount of light i want(comprable to a full moon or maybe slightly less). I can build them with two or more bulbs, but I would only use that on tanks larger than 29 gallons, because these led's are bright.


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2003)

I did the same thing a few months ago in my 7 gallon.

460nm blue LED (same wavelength as moonlight, and blue for a deep ocean look) with a 100ohm resistor I believe, and a power supply.

I had all the calculations on what LED to use with what resistor and what powersource, but I plum forgot.

I'm going to build one for my 2.5 gallon this coming week, I have a spare power supply, so $5 for this moonlight will be perfect!


----------



## BobbyDrake (Jan 17, 2004)

Great idea, I want to do somethign similar. I have a couple of questsions though.
What are your using as a power supply?

How are you mounting this in your tank?


----------



## bklock (Dec 9, 2003)

On my 75 gallon, I am using one of the blue cold cathode kits that are used for PC mods. It probably is a bit bright compared to a single LED, but it does throw a really cool glow over the tank. The fish seem to love it (are active and moving) and I love to watch them in it.


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

For the power supply you can use many different power supplies. I like to use 9v low amp power supplies because it is a small amount of power so if it ever did contact water it would not be very dangerous. 12 volt power supplies are also ok I think. The power supplies I buy at thrift stores usually come from things like telephones, answering machines, cell phone chargers, etc. Also some 9&12v power transformers are nice and small unlike the ones you often find attached to fluorescent aquarium lights. I like to mount the led's so they shine on the fluorescent tubes, because they make the entire lenth of the tube glow creating a light that isn't to bright in any one spot. I think that a really bright sport could possibly disturb the fishes rest. How you mount these lights depend on your hood setup. On wood canopies I get little plastic clamp things that are attached and tightened with screws. I also once used a twist tie to attach the led to a bulb fixture. Even though a 9volt low amp power supply is relatively safe, always attach the light so it won't fall into the water or get splashed.


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

bklock said:


> On my 75 gallon, I am using one of the blue cold cathode kits that are used for PC mods. It probably is a bit bright compared to a single LED, but it does throw a really cool glow over the tank. The fish seem to love it (are active and moving) and I love to watch them in it.


How do you power your cathode? They are attractive in that they are cheap and easy to find at many computer stores.


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Would love to see some pictures of your tank. Sounds a little complicated though, not sure I would know how to open up a telephone and take out the power supply, not to mention hook it up to my home made light.

Tony


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

Here is a photo of a light setup before I have soldered and added some electrical tape to insure a reliable electrical connection. I'll try to take a tank photo tonight.

P.S. I found out what size of resistor to use with this online caluculator:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/resistor-calculator.php


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Allright, the pictures help a lot! I thought you were opening up a telephone and ripping out the guts to wire this up. :lol: That looks like something I may be able to accomplish. :wink: 

Tony


----------



## bklock (Dec 9, 2003)

The Cold Cathode Kits need 12V to supply power to the inverter. I had a ton of them laying around from some stuff. You can find cheap 12V transformers available from just about any online electronic surplus place. Here is a link:

http://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=15275+PD

This is a good place. I buy stuff from them frequently. 

I think most of the single tube kits consume around 3 to 4 watts so any 12VDC transformer with at least 350ma will do. Obviously the 1000ma thing from the link will easily power it (and is only $3!)


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

I tried to take a picture of my tank with the moonlight on, but my camera doesn't have a manual shutter speed so I couldn't get a decent photo. The tank is bright enough to see the fish swimming around at night, like a full moon. I think I'll get a Potentiometer so I can adjust the brightness throughout the month to simulate a moon cycle.

Here are two more photos. One shows how I mounted it using a plastic clip and the other shows how shinning the light on the tube creates a even light instead of a spotlight and dark areas.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Last night I finally got around to assembling a moonlight. I used a cellphone charger that said 3.7V and actually output 7.5V. Instead of a resistor, I used three LEDs in series for a more even "moon". Soldered it all together and taped it behind the fluorescent bulb.

All I can say is WOW!!!! I didn't realize what I had been missing. The blue light actually looks like a pale white full moon. The texture of the C. balansae, the shape of the water sprites, elegant African Butterflies "flying" by, all gets a very different appearance without all the screaming colors. It reminded me a lot of my night dives at the Monterey Bay...

I hadn't seen any Otos for a long time in my tank. Now I know why! Party animals! They sleep all day, and then have the greatest party going on at night. It's amazing to see them play in the moonlight, oxygen bubbles adding to the unreal feel. Also amazing to see them dart from one end of the 5 feet tank to the other in about a second, or go up to the surface and down to the substrate in a split second. Made me think that they are probably not very happy in our 10 gal tanks.

To my biggest surprise, I saw that I had some MTS! They must have been a "gift" from a fellow aquarist and trader  not that I wanted them, but it was very cool to see them going up the glass, just to be thrown back into the substrate by an Oto that swished by too closely. Interesting that they survive in presence of my Yoyo snail-devouring loaches.

Now I also understand why those Yoyos usually wake up around 11 am... they were just going after their business until very late/early.

No need to say that I was sitting there until past midnight...

Wondering if I should put them on yet another timer, but I guess I can just leave them lit up 24 hours. The energy consumed is almost nil (150mW), the life expectancy probably a few hundred years, and I don't think it disturbes fish or plants.

I can only recommend to just do it... Kudos to Eric for coming up with this simplified moonlight!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I have a very limited knowledge of tinkering with electrical devices. Is it possible for someone to display a step by step process for making one of these. In other words, has anybody taken any step by step photos for "DIY moonlighting for dummies"?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Fat Guy said:


> In other words, has anybody taken any step by step photos for "DIY moonlighting for dummies"?


:lol: I seem to remember this book from the library :lol: 

I don't have step by step photos, but here is a summary of what I did:

1) Get LEDs, and a transformer/power brick/charger/whatchamacallit.
2) Measure the output voltage of the transformer, and look up specs of LED. The ones I had were 2.5 to 3.8V.
3) If the transformer output is higher than the LED voltage, you need to add a suitable resistor (use the link that Eric provided earlier in this thread) or the LED will go "pop".
4) Test if it all works by connecting it all.
5) Cut off the plug at the end the power supply cable, and strip some of the insulation off the cables.
6) Solder it all together, making sure that the + of the power supply goes to the + of the LED(s) (longer leg, smaller metal thingy inside is +). Be careful as to not overheat the LEDs while soldering, as this will destroy them.
7) Insulate all the metal parts. I used regular electricians tape, keeping it all flat so it would fit behind the fluorescent bulb.
8. Attach the LED(s) to the light fixture, I used clear packaging tape, but I am not sure if this will last. Since I use glass covers, I am not too concerned.
9) Plug in and be entertained.

If you have never used a soldering iron and/or a volt meter, this could be too challenging.


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

this is funny, i got given a blue led keyfob (bit of a raver).. i pointed it into the top of the water and the effect was, well stunning.. unfortuntaly i left my keys in work  but tomorow im gonna wire it up and leave it on.. what a wicked cheap and cheerfull addtion to any tank... im sure if people delve into what the moon gives off at night they could reproduce this exactly.. i hear marine moonlight generators are expensive. used to breed corals etc.. i bet the units have about 5 big leds worth pennys...

get leds of all spectrums at www.rswww.com 
people could make massive units on PCB if they had the time of course..


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

So uh who wants to sell me some cool cheap homemade Moonlights? I beg of thee! :mrgreen: 

Matt


----------



## collapse (Feb 5, 2003)

The stats on Radio shacks website for the Blue 2600 MCD Intensity 5mm LED says "Wavelength: 468 nm (typ.), Type: T-1-3/4 (5mm), Lens Color: Clear, Viewing Angle: 30°, If mA: 20 (max.), Vf: 3.7 (volts typ.), Vf: 4.5 (volts max.)" The power supply i have has a output of 4.5VDC and 50mA. Will the 50ma pop this LED? i went to http://www.luxeonstar.com/resistor-calculator.php and entered the stats of the LED and the power supply and it told me what resistor to use but i am still concerned about the 50ma. Will the 50ma of the power supply pop this LED?

Thanks


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi there Collapse, long time no seen :wink: 

Don't worry about the mA, that is just the electic current that the power supply can provide at that voltage without overheating.

The important part is the voltage... IME what's written on the PS can be totally different from it's actual output, especially if it was a charger kind of PS. So you really ought to measure what's coming out there, and then calculate the resistor afterwards, entering 20mA in the calculator.


----------



## collapse (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Wasser..Yea its been awhile. The power supply i have is off a a phone head set ( I work in tech support) . We had a bunch of extras so I took one. I 'll do what you suggested. I have a 55 gallon so do you think i should go ahead and run 2 LED's and resistors in parallel or should one be enough? Thanks for the info...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hard to say... Depends on the voltage that you feed your LEDs, how you direct the LEDs in your canopy, your personal taste...

I used 3 LEDs, but feed each of them only with 2.5V, so they are way below full strength.

Let's say your PS supplies actually 6V. Then you could skip the resistors alltogether, connect two LEDs in series, and each of them would get 3V, and everything is good. With two LED's, you would get a little more even lighting, I think... Brightness-wise, if you (using a resistor) feed the standard 3.7V into your LED, you should only need one LED. Play around with the placement, pointing them towards a fluorescent bulb like Eric suggested, or towards the reflector, until you like what you see.


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

So, Wasserpest...

We get to see your tank with the new moon light?

Earnest Steve


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

I've got a moonlight and use it for nocturnal viewing. Interestingly, my Otos are out all day but my Corys only come out at night. Go figure. 

Most of the LED's will work with just about any DC power source: 3, 5, 9 or 12 volts. This is good news because you can always use that power supply to the old cordless phone you probably have in a storage box. Above 3 volts, you will need a resistor to step down the voltage. It helps you get a richer color. A 150 ohm 1/4 watt resistor works well with 5 VDC and the color isn't washed out....at least in my opinion


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Re: LED Moon Light power saupply:

Does the amp rating of the power supply matter, or is it just voltage?

Thanks.

Earnest Steve


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

The amps are the max the adapter can supply. The bulb determines the amps.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Does the wavelength of the LED matter so much? Or will any blue LED suffice?


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Related question: Yes. I have seen those LED's run from sixe 3mm to 5mm, 8mm, and 10mm with coresponding mcd ratings of 3,000mcd all the way to 11,000 mdc. I have considered building a system using a 12 volt power supply (and resistors as needed) with an in-line variable control for dimming. Any electrical guys out there have any input on this idea for me before I get in over my head?

Also, is 10,000mcd really overkill? Or can it work just as well (particularly using the adjustable dimmer)?

While we are on lighting... In the "real world" plants get a daily UV dose from the sun. Not so in an indoor tank under fluorescents. There are available "UV" LED's. If I am pushing toward simulating a "natural environment" for my plants and fish, does it make any sense to use them in tandem with a moonlinght system to give the plants a little UV?

Please share your thoughts Any input is appreciated.

Sincere thanks in advance,

Earnest Steve (the algae grower! -- UGH!)


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Related question: Yes. I have seen those LED's run from sixe 3mm to 5mm, 8mm, and 10mm with coresponding mcd ratings of 3,000mcd all the way to 11,000 mdc. I have considered building a system using a 12 volt power supply (and resistors as needed) with an in-line variable control for dimming. Any electrical guys out there have any input on this idea for me before I get in over my head?

Also, is 10,000mcd really overkill? Or can it work just as well (particularly using the adjustable dimmer)?

While we are on lighting... In the "real world" plants get a daily UV dose from the sun. Not so in an indoor tank under fluorescents. There are available "UV" LED's. If I am pushing toward simulating a "natural environment" for my plants and fish, does it make any sense to use them in tandem with a moonlinght system to give the plants a little UV?

Please share your thoughts Any input is appreciated.

Sincere thanks in advance,

Earnest Steve (the algae grower! -- UGH!)

Let me try this again...



> "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana!"
> - Groucho Marx


Ahhhhh... That's better!


----------



## Synapse (Sep 9, 2003)

For good information on Driving and Dimming Leds 
http://www.e-f-w.com/community/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10

cheers,
Synapse


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Very nice, Synapse. Excellent!

Much thanks.

Earnest Steve


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Earnest Steve...

When my initially taken breath recovers, I will try take some pics and see if my camera can handle the crazy low lighting. Of course I could cheat, take a photo, darken it, turn it b&w, then paint it with a bluish duotone... hmmm.

I think the dimmable LED is very doable... but the question is... why? Do fish need a dimmed moon? I am considering to put the light on a timer, to have some moonlight between 10 and 12 pm, then it gets really cloudy, or suddenly the full moon turns into a quarter moon... that's going to be confusing for them fishies, and this is where the potentiometer comes in and helps out. 

Not sure if UV light is useful or even beneficial for plants... to simulate the ozone layer depletion?  I believe you are stepping onto new territory here, please share all your experiences and conclusions.


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

I've been gearing up for some massive overthrowing type of experience with my 60 gallon tank. I have a mystical sense that the grave and irreversible event is about to take plact within the next 10 days or so. The point (I was thinking) to having a dimmer is to have enough LEDs to evenly illuminate and still create the intesity level that is most desireable after the lighting is in place, i.e., more lights, less intensity, rather than few lights at full potential -- maybe a softer, more even feel.

I have discovered a clever young man who replaced the low voltage DC lights inside his personal automobile (highly customized, a.k.a., "overkill") with blue LED's. Because it was DC current, he discovered that his in-dash dimmer still worked fine on the LED's as it did with his regular filament-type bulbs, so Earnest Steve located him an in-dash dimmer for the up-coming grave and irreversible project (pending).

I'm hoping to impress myself with the outcome. For the time being I am still praying for inspiration!

If my efforts are even 1/3 as successful as I am hoping, when the smoke clears I will take some pics with my trusty Sony digicam and do some posts (look for these around end of May, I expect).

Until then -- PRAY FOR ME!!!

; )

Earnest Steve


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

How can you tell which wire is positive and which is negative coming out of the DC transformer? One wire has a white line on the insulation, would the be the positive?


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

White wire/line is typically positive IIRC.. Voltmeter is the surest way to test it.. If you have the leads reversed, you'll either get a negative reading on a digital meter or rather rudely bang the needle in the wrong direction on an analog meter.

Barring all else... Just test it.


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

Just had another possibly stupid thought.. 12 volts isn't very much, and I believe the current you get from your typical adapter is pretty low, too. You could probably do an easy test by licking the "negative" end (no, seriously). Ever touch a 9V battery to your tongue? You get quite a zap. I believe the current you'll get from a regulated adapter should be less, and on the negative you'll get nothing.

You might also be able to test it by finding a grounded piece of metal and tapping the presumed-positive lead against it. If you get a small spark then it's positive.

Note that these are both somewhat stupid things to do, but given that you're dealing with low voltage and presumably very low current, I can't see you doing too much damage.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Rikko said:


> Note that these are both somewhat stupid things to do, but given that you're dealing with low voltage and presumably very low current, I can't see you doing too much damage.


Interesting way of doing it. I'll stick the the volt meter, I want to see what the exact voltage coming out of the transformer is anyways. Thanks, hopefully I will have some photos this week!


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yaknow, Wasspest...

I have very much enjoyed the humor of the "dimming moon" concept.

Suddenly (for some reason) it occurred to me today while I was reviewing this information that the moon does indeed dim!

The moon's cycle is ever-changing. There are never any 2 nights when the moon's brightness is exactly the same. In fact there are "blue moon" nights when (for all intents and purposes) the moon is on vacation!

Now I know that you know that the moon cycles ( waning and waxing crescents & waning and waxing gibbous', etc.), but I wasn't so sure that you really appreciated the subtle truth in your "dimming moon" comment.

Just a thought.

(Where do these thoughts come from, anyway!)

Earnest Steve


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Wire with the white stripe was the common. Go figure. Also the transformer was putting out 15-16v.


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

Just ripped apart an old CD charger today.. White strip was positive.. Gotta love standards.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I have a question for the people using these LED. I am planning on getting the Nova II for my tank. The thing I am worried about is that the MH bulb will look to yellow. Would these blue LED be bright enough to balance the color out if installed in the fixture?
Thanks,


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi IUnknown.

IMHO, nope!

Even the stronger (strongest) of those LED's available would not even come close to doing what you want. You may find an adequate solution, but it won't be with LED's -- just not enough photons there to do any good.

Sorry, but that's my take.

You may get encouragement from someone else, but I think it just won't be worth your time to pursue this particular avenue.

At least you are thinking "out of the box," which is good.

Until later,

Earnest Steve


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Agreed... switching to a 10000K bulb might be the better choice for a crisp white light.

Steve... hehe... my dimming moon... I have the LEDs on a timer, full moon from 10 to 12. My Butterfly fishies stopped beating up each other and started kissing in the moonlight. Or something like that. :roll:


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

*Off topic*

This may seem Off topic But does the color have any affect on the Plants/fish? So What Im saying is If I got some red, Blue, or green Leds does it make a diffrence?


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

AHAHA I found them cheaper! I was on ebay and the cheapest was $3 w Shipping! Well I went on RadioShack.com and they are 16 a piece! Well I am going to just run 1, but Should or could I use some AAs? Would it work the same? How often would I replace them! Thanks



MessyRoadkIl


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I read somewhere about using those cheap Walmart blue light strip... How is that compared to the LED ones?

this place has a lot of lighting choice with good prices: 
www.svc.com (no, I don't work for them)


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you are talking about the cold cathode ray tubes... They need a lil more energy compared to LEDs, also a power inverter, and due to their form factor you don't get the rays and ripples like with LEDs.

But either one should do the trick.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm sure that (4) 5watt blue luxeons will make a visual impact...especially with 30-50° optics. This however would require some thoughtfull heatsinking as well as $$$


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm a little late in seeing this thread, but could anyone post some pics of their moonlight in action? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Got one!










http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=76731&postcount=81

In reality, it does not nearly look as bright...


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

What do you have...an aquatic helicopter squadrin looking for the Convicts ?


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

how do y'all connect the led's to the powersource?

FB


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry totally ignore that last post. i didn't realize there were 4 pages to this thread. D'OH!

FB


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks Wasser! After looking at that awsome picture, I think this is my next project.. :icon_bigg


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Gomer said:


> What do you have...an aquatic helicopter squadrin looking for the Convicts ?


:icon_mrgr: Yeah something like that! Reminds me of some scene from the X-files, with UFO's hovering over ppl waiting to be obducted.

I am using 3 LEDs, and while I had them originally pointed up for a more distributed moon, now they are shining straight down.

Nothing like the power of your luxeons though! :icon_bigg


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

That's funny as... well, to be family friendly, all get out Tony! lol Kinda looks say a scene from 'Escape from New York'...."call me Snake" hehe Man I love bad movies sometimes )

But I do love the blue leds!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Heh, but as I said ... in reality they are not nearly as bright. Coming from a well-lit room, my eyes have to adjust for a little while before I see what's going on.

I might point them upwards again... They are only on for 2 hours, so my fishies get some quality nap time too! 
:fish:


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

What about mounting them above the pc's to act as a diffuser?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't have PC's, but I could probably direct them towards the fluorescents for better light distribution. 

Right now I am playing around with directing them to one spot, so it doesn't look quite as alien  :tongue:


----------



## Glow500 (Jun 19, 2004)

it doesn't look alien to me, it suggest the illusion of the moonlight coming thru foilage before shining into your tank, and i think its very artistic roud: .


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

just built my led moonlight... i'm quite happy with the results...

i went to radio shack and bought
1 2.7v blue 2600mcd led
1 package resistors
1 6v 1000ma dc power supply
1 dc quick connect -> bare wire adapter (so i can use the power supply for other purposes if I need to down the road)

i found that 1 of these leds is plenty to illuminate my 29g tank when the led is pointed directly down into the top of a t8 bulb. the blue light radiates through the tube and down into the tank more evenly than pointing the light into the water (although the ripples and spotlight effect are really neat). 

much easier than i expected...

Oqsy


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

I just built one similar to yours Oqsy. I used 3 of the 2.7v blue 2600mcd LEDs from Radio Shack and a 12v power supply for my 50. I have the LEDs pointing straight into my 50. It has that "narrow beams" look, I want to make it more diffused, I guess mounting it above the bulb is key... I just don't want to cut into my Aqualight.


----------

